# nord, sud, est, ouest - majuscule pour les points cardinaux ?



## zanzi

Vous l'aurez compris, je lutte avec les majuscules des points cardinaux 

je suis sûre de Afrique *du Sud*. 

Mais alors, si on dit dans *l'ouest *des Etats-Unis ? I think not ? 
Sur la côte *ouest *? 

Et Asie *du Sud- Est ? du Sud -est ? *ou *du sud-est ? *


*Merci. *


----------



## FranParis

> Quand les noms des points cardinaux désignent une *région* du monde ou d'un pays, ils s'écrivent avec une *majuscule*.


 
Donc,

Afrique du Sud
Asie du Sud-Est



> Les noms des points cardinaux qui servent à exprimer une *direction*, une orientation, une position par rapport à un autre point s'écrivent avec une *minuscule*.


 
Donc,

L'ouest des Etats-Unis
La côte est.


----------



## Maître Capello

FranParis said:


> Afrique du Sud
> Asie du Sud-Est
> 
> L'ouest des Etats-Unis
> La côte est.



Les règles citées sont correctes. Donc, puisqu'il s'agit de régions :

_L'*O*uest des Etats-Unis
La côte *E*st_

Mais :

_La Chine est à l'*e*st par rapport à nous.
La France est au *n*ord-*e*st de l'Espagne._


----------



## FranParis

Question d'interprétation, je les vois plus comme une orientation, mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## tie-break

Et dans ce cas ?

_"J'aimerais m'acheter une villa dans le *s*ud de la France"_
_"J'aimerais m'acheter une villa dans le *S*ud de la France"_

Sud = région ?

ou bien

sud = orientation générique (quelque part dans le sud) ?


----------



## FranParis

Je viens de trouver ça:


> Les deux orthographes sont tolérées pour les mots reprenant les points cardinaux :
> - Le sud de la France. L'Ouest de la France...


----------



## Maître Capello

Les « règles » citées par FranParis au post #2 sont celles du _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_. Ainsi donc, selon le _Lexique_, il faudrait bien écrire :

_J'aimerais m'acheter une villa dans le *S*ud de la France._

Pour simplifier, je dirais que si la préposition est _dans_, il faut mettre une majuscule ; si c'est _vers/en direction de_, il ne faut pas en mettre.

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'usage est hésitant comme relevé par Grevisse.


----------



## Maître Capello

FranParis said:


> Je viens de trouver ça:


Peux-tu STP citer ta source, FranParis ?

L'usage est en effet hésitant pour _le sud/Sud de la France_. Même l'Académie s'y perd et l'écrit parfois avec la majuscule et parfois sans. Par contre, lorsqu'il n'y a pas de complément au point cardinal, la majuscule est *obligatoire* (toujours dans le cas d'une *région*). Je suggère donc de la mettre également quand un complément est présent.

_J'étais dans le *S*ud de la France._  (recommandé)
_J'étais dans le __*s*ud de la France._ 
_J'étais dans le __*S*ud._  (obligatoire)
_J'étais dans le *s*ud._


----------



## zanzi

Moi j'ai aussi trouvé sur grammaire.reverso.net    :

Selon qu'ils sont employés comme noms de direction ou comme noms de région, les noms des points cardinaux s'écrivent ou non avec une majuscule. *Les directions*

Les noms des points cardinaux qui servent à exprimer une *direction*, une orientation, une position par rapport à un autre point s'écrivent avec une *minuscule*. _Ils se sont dirigés vers le nord-est._ _L'architecte prévoit d'exposer la terrasse au sud._ Ils s'écrivent également avec une minuscule quand ils ont la valeur d'un adjectif. _L'hémisphère *nord*._ _L'axe *nord-sud*._ _120 ° de latitude *sud*._ Mais on écrit : _le pôle *Nord* ; le pôle *Sud* ; le cap *Nord*_.
*Les régions*

Quand les noms des points cardinaux désignent une *région* du monde ou d'un pays, ils s'écrivent avec une *majuscule*. _Jamais ils ne quitteraient le Sud._ _Les pays de l'Est ont ouvert leurs frontières._ _L'Afrique du Nord. _


----------



## vbdx

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si, en fin de compte, pour les États-Unis, on parlera de la "côte Ouest" et de la "côte Est", ou de la "côte ouest" et de la "côte est". Ce cas me paraît particulièrement ambigu.

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Puisque ce sont des régions d'un pays, c'est bien _la côte *O*uest/*E*st_ qu'il faudrait écrire…


----------



## Chimel

Je connais bien ce problème (je travaille pas mal pour le secteur touristique), mais il faut bien reconnaître que la distinction région / direction prête assez régulièrement à confusion.

Ainsi:
a) dans le Sud : région de France
b) au sud de Paris : direction par rapport à Paris
Mais
c) dans le Sud ou le sud de Paris (= à Paris, mais dans la partie sud de la ville)? Faut-il considérer le sud de Paris comme une petite "région" dans la ville?

D'autre part, je n'ai pas la même pratique que notre vénéré Maître Capello avec des points cardinaux à fonction adjectivale, que je ressens davantage comme indiquant une direction. De même que j'écris "le transept nord" d'une église (ou, ci-dessus, la "partie sud" de Paris), j'écrirai aussi "la côte ouest", avec minuscule.

Mais encore une fois, tout cela est souvent assez discutable. Il importe de respecter autant que possible la règle de base dans tous les cas évidents. Dans les autres cas, personne ne pourra vraiment vous reprocher d'avoir opté pour l'un ou pour l'autre, je crois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> c) dans le Sud ou le sud de Paris (= à Paris, mais dans la partie sud de la ville)? Faut-il considérer le sud de Paris comme une petite "région" dans la ville?


La règle est assez claire en ce sens qu'elle ne parle que des régions du monde ou d'un pays, donc à grande échelle, et pas des régions « locales » si je puis dire… Donc : _dans le *s*ud de Paris_


> Mais encore une fois, tout cela est souvent assez discutable. Il importe de respecter autant que possible la règle de base dans tous les cas évidents. Dans les autres cas, personne ne pourra vraiment vous reprocher d'avoir opté pour l'un ou pour l'autre, je crois.


 Absolument ! L'essentiel est avant tout de rester cohérent dans un ouvrage donné.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> La règle est assez claire en ce sens qu'elle ne parle que des régions du monde ou d'un pays, donc à grande échelle, et pas des régions « locales » si je puis dire… Donc : _dans le *s*ud de Paris. _


C'est juste, et mon exemple n'était pas judicieusement choisi (à partir d'une certaine heure, mon inspiration me fait défaut... ).

Mais voici un cas que je rencontre à l'instant, à propos du Tyrol: "les massifs les plus intéressants se situent dans l'ouest du Tyrol".

La règle veut que l'on dise: "l'Ouest de l'Autriche", qui constitue une région "d'une certaine taille". Mais à partir de quelle échelle une sous-région répond-elle encore à ce critère?

Si le Tyrol était un pays, ce serait l'Ouest du Tyrol, mais comme il n'est lui-même qu'une région, c'est "l'ouest"? 

(vous allez me dire qu'il suffit d'écrire "le Tyrol occidental", mais ça, c'est triché... ).


----------



## herbaltablet

Bonjour,

Je me permets de remonter ce vieux sujet, car j'ai trois questions un peu épineuses concernant les points cardinaux et les majuscules, plus précisément l'expression suivante : "*dans les arrondissements du centre et de l'ouest parisien*".

[…]

2. Ensuite, faudrait-il une majuscule initiale à "ouest" ? (En gros, *l'ouest parisien*/*l'Ouest parisien* est-il une région suffisamment bien définie pour en mériter une ?)

3. Enfin, faudrait-il également une majuscule à "centre", même si celui-ce n'est pas vraiment un point cardinal ? (D'ailleurs, *le centre parisien*/*le Centre parisien*, cela se dit-il, même ?!)

Je précise que je ne peux pas reformuler l'expression comme "le centre et l'ouest de Paris", car cette formulation figure déjà à proximité dans le même texte.

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme ce ne sont pas des régions d'un pays, il est préférable de ne pas mettre de majuscule du tout :

_l'*o*uest parisien, le *c*entre parisien_


----------



## zanzi

C'est tellement compliqué que j'ai presque envie de dire "mettons des capitales partout et Dieu reconnaitra les siens"   Ah non, pardon, je voulais dire "partout sauf quand c'est une direction : allez au nord, tournez vers le sud". 
Soupir.


----------



## ilie86

La Belgique est au nord de la France
Lille est dans le nord de la France.

Faut-il employer la majuscule?

J'ai lu article de l'académie française, mais il ne dit pas grande chose


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut une minuscule dans le premier cas, mais une majuscule dans le second :

_La Belgique est au *n*ord de la France._
_Lille est dans le *N*ord de la France._


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Bonjour,

Doit-on écrire "Une Terre promise existait plus à l'*E*st" ou "(...) plus à l'*e*st"? La règle stipule qu'un point cardinal prend une majuscule quand il indique une région, mais qu'il prend une minuscule quand il indique une direction. C'est peu clair dans un tel cas. Le contexte: "introduire l'existence d'une terre promise à l'est d'un pays". 

De même, l'expression "la tour est penchée à l'est" est piégeuse à écrire. Pouvez-vous s'il vous plait m'indiquer une règle distinctive simple?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est très clair. Quand on dit _plus à l'est_, c'est nécessairement relativement à un autre lieu puisque c'est un comparatif. La minuscule est donc de mise ; la majuscule serait inappropriée dans ce cas.

_Une terre promise existait plus à l'*e*st.
La tour est penchée à l'*e*st._


----------

